# Embedded Transparent Soap



## cambree (Nov 21, 2008)

Primal Elements have some of the cutest gycerline soap ever.  The one I bought looks very similar to this:





The soap was great, it's very moisturizing!  But after a couple of washings,  the tiny pieces embedded into the soap came apart.  I've noticed this happened with my other embedded (store bought) glycerin soap too.  It's really annoying since these little pieces would scatter on the soap dish. :shock: 

Does anyone else find this to be just as annoying?  I don't think I will ever buy these type of soaps again.

*Update:*  I might have spoken to soon.  The embedded little chunks are holding on pretty well now.  Only the first two tiny pieces came off.  The other embedded I soap I had were slices of oranges that came apart right from the glycerine after a couple of uses.  Didn't expect that to happen.  But now I know better.


----------



## cindymeredith (Mar 10, 2009)

cambree said:
			
		

> Primal Elements have some of the cutest gycerline soap ever.  The one I bought looks very similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know this is really late, but I used to sell Primal Elements soaps and whenever they had something embedded in them, they fell apart for me.  If I didn't sell it, I wouldn't have bought them because it is quite annoying!


----------



## scout (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree the falling apart is annoying.  I have used their soaps and love the tahitian vanilla fragrance.  I am searching for a fragrance oil that matches it.  In my opinion it is the best vanilla ever!  Their soaps are really cute though, almost makes up for the falling apart.  So am I right that they are like m & p?


----------

